
Ghost Blog 1.0.0 has been released - kerneldeveloper
https://github.com/TryGhost/Ghost/releases
======
gokaygurcan
I'm ending up with "Security error" page when I click the zip file.

1.0.0 > Downloads > Ghost-1.0.0.zip

It says:

Deceptive site ahead

Attackers on github-production-release-asset-2e65be.s3.amazonaws.com may trick
you into doing something dangerous like installing software or revealing your
personal information (for example, passwords, phone numbers, or credit cards).

~~~
brudgers
Isn't the intent to install software?

------
the_common_man
Sadly, they have broken things left and right :/ Migrating to this new version
is a pain because they deprecated postgres. All user accounts are locked and
must be reset. So much work. This is why I love wordpress

